# Roseville Bridge (Upstream) 29/08/06



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I went out again, this time determined to break the fish drought (4 trips for no fish :evil: ). Well I put in under Roseville bridge and set out and SX40 on one rod and an SX48 on the other. I trolled upstream through the national park on the far side for absolutely nothing except for a branch :evil: . No fish were showing at all in the mangroves, which I thought was a bit weird for such a warm day and weter temp of 16 degrees :? . Decided to give up on the mangroves and troll in the middle and I soon found out where the fish were. All the fish were in deep water (5 metres+) right in the middle.

I carried on trolling upstream and got a double hook up just as I went under the power cables way upstream after seeing huge amounts on the sounder. Two small chopper Tailor obliged as my first yak fish               . They were unhooked quickly and I was soon reset and turned around for another pass at them. Same thing happened again, sounder went nuts and 5 seconds later another double hook up     . Again, unhooked and went at them again and got another one this time. All of them as you can see in the pics are pretty small at between 10 and 15 cm's, but there must have been thousands of the the way the sounder was going off.

Carried on up stream with the sounder continuing to go nuts with clouds of fish every where, but most were too deep for the SX's  . Picked up another few Tailor on the way and a small Trevally as I got up to where the split in the river is. Turned around at the split and started to make my back back to Roseville. Picked up another couple of small Tailor on the way back down, then about 1km up from the bridge I picked up a small Bream and about 30 seconds after its release a 30cm Flatty for good measure.

Anyways, a great afternoon out with small fish playing the game properly..........and I'm no longer a yak virgin  :wink: . Just gotta get those legal fish on the end of the line :twisted: 8)  8) :twisted: .

Cheers.......Nick

PS Those SX40's and 48's ROCK


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Nick.

Lots of small fish up there. There are few few bigger ones, mostly in the deeper water. I think it fishes better with softplastics than hardbodies if you're looking for legal fish. Chucking sps around the bridge pylons and the adjacent mangroves is not a bad idea either - just ask Cid.

If you're interested in an enjoyable paddle, continue further up the creek (turning left at the split, right is Carroll Ck). Very pretty up there and lots of juvenile fish to be caught. I've dropped a nice lizard up there too. There are bass beyond the weir.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXvp+8IAABrfgAASYGNEAAChFIA/bd/gIACFDUxCj2qbKaeKPUMJ6mnqEU/Um01BoGIAAyEByBim+q2e7XfFudPd3ZXRoEIrs1naZCVfh2x3eCKpQWTLoxvFzsThNHizuFD/xhGwqH3wtK542nmaRdEEc6yOL5l3G1LyZAkc5EABqaGAh7B8lVFAPoKSvyxHqUh9QxRDYCWFjaGxH8XckU4UJB76fvCA


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well done Flump. Sounds like the fish are lining up to get a ride in that beautiful new kayak now! Congratulations. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nick great to hear the boat has got its first scales on board, hope it continues


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great stuff Nick, after following her being built it's great to see her now catching fish for you well done in deed! 8)


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Good work there! That is one great looking bream! Nice to see one in such condition!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Nick, Congratulations mate - first blood.   well done.

Mate does your transducer shoot through the hull OK or have you mounted it on the outside?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pants Nick


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done Nick. You are over the hump now, and we expect pics of fish every report now. 

My first time out I caught fish..... but also fell off my yak. 

Chris


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys  .

Mick, yes the transducer shoots through the hull, it loses its way in water under about 2 metres which is fair enough I suppose, other than that its great and very clear. Will have to get some pics and put them in the "rigged kayaks" section  .


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey mate. Great result!!  If i were you i would be marking that spot for some attention with the Jewies. If the talior hold there frequently then their should be a jewie not to far away.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey mate. Great result!!  If i were you i would be marking that spot for some attention with the Jewies. If the talior hold there frequently then their should be a jewie not to far away.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Way to go Flump nice just to get some action mate. The big fella's just around the corner.

 fishing Russ


----------

